# Need to find an INFJ psychologist



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

I want to know what people think. I have to have many sessions with a psychologist. I need a psychologist with an mbti of INFJ. I have tried searching online and there isn't a way to search for a psychologist or psychiatrist by mbti. I have a list; I would like to go down the list and call and, basically, ask what the psychologist's mbti is. Do you think this would be okay to do?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> I want to know what people think. I have to have many sessions with a psychologist. I need a psychologist with an mbti of INFJ. I have tried searching online and there isn't a way to search for a psychologist or psychiatrist by mbti. I have a list; I would like to go down the list and call and, basically, ask what the psychologist's mbti is. Do you think this would be okay to do?












lolwut? 

I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask, but chances are they probably don't even know what it is themselves, especially if it's a psychiatrist. I'm guessing you're an INFJ?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

There's nothing that great about INFJ's.

But you're the client, so I say, go for it.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> lolwut?
> 
> I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask, but chances are they probably don't even know what it is themselves, especially if it's a psychiatrist. I'm guessing you're an INFJ?


Why do you think they wouldn't know??


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Why do you think they wouldn't know??


Because they don't spend that much time researching MBTI... Psychology is an expansive field.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Why you think you need and INFJ psychologist? And I also believe they wouldn't know anything about the MBTI.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Knowing your mbti is something so simple though. Especially for a psychologist...


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so I'll try to answer the question of why an infj to the best of my current abilities:
I want this to be as painless as possible and I think having an INFJ would be a lot better for me. Generally speaking, I don't need an INFJ but I feel like I need one; I don't want to have to explain things that I think the psychologist should already know or should understand on his/her own. I didn't want to have to go thru trial and error to find a psychologist. I think an INFJ psychologist would be ideal because of the nature of their intuition and the nature of my rare experiences. Don't forget, INFJs are known as nature's psychologists. Now I realize that I'll have to explain and answer questions in any case, but I believe it's the patient's responsibility to find a doctor they are compatible with, otherwise there will be big problems.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Ok, so I'll try to answer the question of why an infj to the best of my current abilities:
> I want this to be as painless as possible and I think having an INFJ would be a lot better for me. Generally speaking, I don't need an INFJ but I feel like I need one; I don't want to have to explain things that I think the psychologist should already know or should understand on his/her own. I didn't want to have to go thru trial and error to find a psychologist. I think an INFJ psychologist would be ideal because of the nature of their intuition and the nature of my rare experiences. *Don't forget, INFJs are known as nature's psychologists.* Now I realize that I'll have to explain and answer questions in any case, but I believe it's the patient's responsibility to find a doctor they are compatible with, otherwise there will be big problems.



Not to sound rude or put down INFJ's or anything, but where exactly did you hear this? And just because you classify yourself with INFJs doesn't automatically mean psychologists are going to be able to tell any more about you than they can figure out through direct communication. My recommendation is to find a psychologist who's had consistently strong reviews from his patients, and not someone who you think is automatically going to grasp all your nuances and special traits just because they might be the same perceived typology as you, which isn't possible given each individual's unique experiences as you said earlier among other things.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Not a great idea. There are a billion definitions people make of what INFJ is and isn't, and frankly just because someone tests I-N-F-J doesn't mean they'll have special insight. Intuitives also don't have to be insightful -- they just lead with intuition, where it takes them and what it leads to is specific to the person.
Easily can see someone with intuition merely in a supporting role to another function (like thinking or feeling) being just as effective/more in a lot of cases.

Intuitive doms can be excellent, but they can be dumb like any type.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

bearotter said:


> Not a great idea. There are a billion definitions people make of what INFJ is and isn't, and frankly just because someone tests I-N-F-J doesn't mean they'll have special insight. Intuitives also don't have to be insightful -- they just lead with intuition, where it takes them and what it leads to is specific to the person.
> Easily can see someone with intuition merely in a supporting role to another function (like thinking or feeling) being just as effective/more in a lot of cases.
> 
> Intuitive doms can be excellent, but they can be dumb like any type.


 @Senshu_Ben_Gone

I don't know where you guys get your information from, but in David Keirsey and Marilyn Bates' book _Please Understand Me, Character and Temperament Types, _pp 170, 171 it states:

"It is an INFJ who is likely to have visions of human events past, present, or future. If a person demonstrates an ability to understand psychic phenomenon better than most others, this person is apt to be an INFJ. Characteristically, INFJs have strong empathic abilities and can be aware of another's emotions or intents even before that person is conscious of these. This can take the form of feeling the distress or illnesses of others to an extent which is difficult for other types."

Also, "What is known as ESP is likely found in an INFJ more than in any other types, although other types are capable of such phenomena. INFJs have vivid imaginations exercised both as memory and intuition, and this can amount to genius, resulting at times in an INFJ's being seen as mystical."
Further, "Just as an ENTJ cannot _not _lead, so must an INFJ intuit; this capability extends to people, things, and often events, taking the form of visions, episodes of foreknowledge, premonitions, auditory and visual images of things to come. INFJs can have uncanny communications with certain individuals at a distance."

Seeing as how Dr. Keirsey was a psychologist, professor, and an expert in personology, I don't see how I could possibly agree with your views on INFJ intuition, which are in conflict with his.

P.S. I _am _an intuitive dom myself.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_purplegoon_ - no, false. My views do not contradict Keirsey's, at least not what you appear to have referenced. Rather, they stipulate (reread the second sentence of my post) that there are various ways of defining this type, and in light of what I say in that regard, it's especially unlikely they contradict him, as I'm not even proposing a view of "INFJ" directly referencing his writings, particularly as I've preferred to stick to other founding MBTI literature. 

First off, some such definitions do not have much to do with the Keirseyan temperaments. 

Second, who is to say Keirsey would disagree that just because someone tests INFJ on a test that it's their type fit code?

Third, you do realize that there's about a ton of typology enthusiasts (who are read in the work of the various OTHER experts in personality typology -- if you like throwing names around to 'invalidate' points) who would say conflating Keirsey with the MBTI's original goal which is typing the psyche by functions (where Keirsey goes with his theory on temperaments etc) is one of the worst things that happened on the scale of confusion?


Please know what you're responding to before you respond.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@purplegoon - Anyway, now to be a bit more helpful, if you DO want to go by Keirsey, and if there's one thing to take from my post, be aware that not everyone defines type as he does. Ascertain what he means by the "genius" he ascribes to INFJ's, ascertain _how_ he types INFJs. My advice is do not just go asking psychologists if they are INFJs because the answers could mean different things.

As a simple tidbit what does INFJ mean, using the standard model -- Ni with auxiliary Fe. Who is to say what role Fe plays in the psyche? You can't pin that down possibly for everyone, aside from saying the role is auxiliary to the dominant, because heck, _that is essentially what this type was originally intended to help point toward _ -- Myers envisioned the 4-letter code to point as an indicator to cognitive type.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_purplegoon_ - no, false. My views do not contradict Keirsey's, at least not what you appear to have referenced. Rather, they stipulate (reread the second sentence of my post) that there are various ways of defining this type, and in light of what I say in that regard, it's especially unlikely they contradict him, as I'm not even proposing a view of "INFJ" directly referencing his writings, particularly as I've preferred to stick to other founding MBTI literature.
> 
> First off, some such definitions do not have much to do with the Keirseyan temperaments.
> 
> ...


Hah! "Throwing names around to invalidate points!??" Seems like you got a little butthurt there. I suggest that YOU do your homework. I'm not the one unfamiliar with my knowledge of MBTI and typology, personology, or Keirsey. I still disagree with you, and I still think your views contradicted what I posted, AND I already know all these things because I've already read many of these "other" views. None of them are contradictory towards each other, only different. MBTI is definitely not contradictory toward Keirsey. Also, please stop making assumptions about what I think and/or know.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_purplegoon_ - I clarified my meaning. My views don't contradict what you posted (to my knowledge) because my whole point was there are other ways of looking at the MBTI typology other than through Keirsey.

And no, I'd be hurt only if I wanted to promote my view over Keirsey's, when in reality my point was different.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_purplegoon_ - Anyway, now to be a bit more helpful, if you DO want to go by Keirsey, and if there's one thing to take from my post, be aware that not everyone defines type as he does. Ascertain what he means by the "genius" he ascribes to INFJ's, ascertain _how_ he types INFJs. My advice is do not just go asking psychologists if they are INFJs because the answers could mean different things.
> 
> As a simple tidbit what does INFJ mean, using the standard model -- Ni with auxiliary Fe. Who is to say what role Fe plays in the psyche? You can't pin that down possibly for everyone, aside from saying the role is auxiliary to the dominant, because heck, _that is essentially what this type was originally intended to help point toward _-- Myers envisioned the 4-letter code to point as an indicator to cognitive type.


Listen, I don't wanna know why you think that I assume just because someone is an INFJ that they meet all the qualities described by Keirsey or Myers Briggs perfectly- heck, maybe it's cause I desire an INFJ psychologist to help me out- but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I once had an INFJ therapist. She spent more time being judgemental rather than being understanding and constructive. There really is nothing special about having a therapist with a certain personality archetype because what ultimately matters are experience and maturity. I second the recommendation that you should seek a therapist based on consistent positive client reviews.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_purplegoon_ - I clarified my meaning. My views don't contradict what you posted (to my knowledge) because my whole point was there are other ways of looking at the MBTI typology other than through Keirsey.
> 
> And no, I'd be hurt only if I wanted to promote my view over Keirsey's, when in reality my point was different.


You think you're being CLEAR??! Think again, what you've said so far is very convoluted.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

purplegoon said:


> don't wanna know why you think that I assume just because someone is an INFJ that they meet all the qualities described by Keirsey or Myers Briggs perfectly




I don't think you assume that. I'm not accusing you of lack of knowledge.

What I am saying, rather, is there are various perspectives on what the founding principle of MBTI leads to as a typology, the founding principles being that people have a dominant type, and an auxiliary function, etc. And that I don't find when people answer with their type, they recognize (in full verbal clarification) the level of differences in what they actually mean, and the reasons they think their type is what it is. For one thing, temperament theory and a typing by functions -- and even variations in typing by the functions.

If you typed your psychologist yourself and used that to ascertain that there's not a cognitive dissonance of sorts between yourself and them, and used Keirsey, more power to you..why would I have a problem with that.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@purplegoon - no I'm not claiming I'm clear. I'm claiming I am trying to clarify.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

To expand -


> maybe it's cause I desire an INFJ psychologist to help me out




Granted. Maybe you do. But you asked a question in the OP, and I gave a perspective on that. You then responded by saying you can't imagine how my perspective is true by citing Keirsey's type profiles as contradicting mine, and I then clarified this was far from responding to the point of my perspective.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Going along with what was mentioned earlier from @Irondust, I can easily see how an INFJ's apparent insight can easily lead to rigid evaluations of others that they will staunchly back, even if they're wrong, stemming from their self-righteous beliefs that they ARE "nature's psychologists" and can do no wrong. Keep your mind open in seeking qualified psychologists and don't let typology be a deal-breaker for finding someone who might actually be much better suited to your unique needs than you think.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

bearotter said:


> @_purplegoon_ - no I'm not claiming I'm clear. I'm claiming I am trying to clarify.


Bahahahaha!!


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Irondust said:


> I once had an INFJ therapist. She spent more time being judgemental rather than being understanding and constructive. There really is nothing special about having a therapist with a certain personality archetype because what ultimately matters are experience and maturity. I second the recommendation that you should seek a therapist based on consistent positive client reviews.


Thank you for sharing that with me. I appreciate your POV!


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Thank you for sharing that with me. I appreciate your POV!


Thank you, purplegoon. I wish you all the best.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

INFJs might not understand any more than say an INTP though, when being empathic and insightful are not just 'natural phenomena we get' such things rely on life experience, potential strife or difficulties, specialist training meeting unique cases, emotional maturity even psychology professionals may lack, a need for finely tuned self awareness and the ability to understand others in terms of emotional sensitivity or how religion shapes worldviews for example.

Not to sound rude but of the PerC members I engage with daily, even the ones that actually are INFJs and have real psychology training are not necessarily people I would ever even wish to see on a client basis because trust, maturity, insights and compatibility are never 'dead certains.'


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

OP is actually INFP, not INFJ


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol is all I have to say to this thread. Almost all therapists go into the job for their genuine concern for people, does MBTI really matter..? Just try a lot of therapists and see which ones connect with you. I'm an XNFP and I had an amazing connection with my NT therapist.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

StElmosDream said:


> INFJs might not understand any more than say an INTP though, when being empathic and insightful are not just 'natural phenomena we get' such things rely on life experience, potential strife or difficulties, specialist training meeting unique cases, emotional maturity even psychology professionals may lack, a need for finely tuned self awareness and the ability to understand others in terms of emotional sensitivity or how religion shapes worldviews for example.
> 
> Not to sound rude but of the PerC members I engage with daily, even the ones that actually are INFJs and have real psychology training are not necessarily people I would ever even wish to see on a client basis because trust, maturity, insights and compatibility are never 'dead certains.'


Such a coincidence that you mentioned the INTP b/c the last psych I saw was INTP!
Thanks for your insight.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

purplegoon said:


> Such a coincidence that you mentioned the INTP b/c the last psych I saw was INTP!
> Thanks for your insight.


I meant to reply earlier. Personally I would only wish to see a well trained psychotherapist when psychologist or psychiatrist level often favours the T type males or the Fi type females as the highly theoretical levels of appointment dealing better with diagnosis and medicating of long drawn out mental health conditions.


----------

